# Has anyone had the same problem?



## teri (May 14, 2005)

HELLO, MY NAME IS TERRI, I HOPE SOMEONE CAN RELATE TOTHIS.  MY DH AND I CONCEIVED OUR DS THROUGH ICSI TX IST TIME, IT SEEMS THE REASON WHY I WAS NOT FALLING PREGNANT WAS WHEN THE EMBROYLOGIST TRIED TO FERTILISED OUR EGGS, THERE WAS TOO MUCH MUCUS AROUND THE EGG, WHEN SHE PULLED IT (I PRESUME ) MY EGGS WERE OK AND WE HAD 8 FERTILISED!  IM SO GRATEFUL FOR MY DS BUT I REALLY WOULD LOVE ANOTHER CHILD, HAS ANYONE HAD THE SAME PROBLEM AND CONCEIVED AGAN?

IM SORRY IF I SOUND GREEDY BUT WE WOULD LOVE ANOTHER CHILD, WE ONLY HAVE ONE MORE CHANCE AT ICSI AS FINANCIALLY ITS CRIPPLING.XX

TERIXX


----------



## Moshy29 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Teri

Didn't want to read and run.  sorry I can't help you personally but hope you get some answers.  If only tx came with a guarantee!

We are also thinking of ttc for number 2 and I should feel excited but I feel neutral because I know it is a 'chance' and nothing is certain.  Hopefully we wil be lucky again but I will be eternally grateful for the gift we already have.

Good luck

Moshy x x x


----------

